# need help selecting wheels on 1965 gto



## rwgoatman (Sep 22, 2013)

Want to lower front of 65 gto 1 inch. Can this be done by cutting spring or is it better to buy new springs?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe either of those backspacing should work.
Check this page for fitment.
https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html


----------



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

*Backspacing*

On my 66 gto 245/45/17 on 8 in wide 5.75 backspacing on the front Billetindustries On the rear 295/40 17 on 10 wide rims 5.75 back spacing fit is great stock rear. 60 inch


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd go with at least 4.5" of backspacing. Pontiac GTO's of this vintage have more inside clearance than outside!


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Can someone PLEASE tell me the procedure for posting pictures here? Thanks!!


----------

